# افتتاح قسم هندسة النفط و الغاز الطبيعي بجامعة الخرطوم



## fielo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

:12: تحتفل كلية الهندسة جامعة الخرطوم بالافتتاح الرسمي لقسم هندسة النفط و الغاز الطبيعي الذي تم تأسيسه منذ حوالي عشر سنين و خرّج القسم 5 دفعات بمتوسط 20 طالب لكل دفعة. نرجو أن يسهم ذلك في تنمية الصناعة النفطية ليس في السودان وحسب بل في كل البلاد العربية.


----------

